

Does anyone have an idea for a new level for my teach-people-to-program game? - irrationaljared

Thanks everyone for the feedback on Peanutty.<p>I'm trying to come up with ideas for new levels that will engage people with the site and encourage them to start playing around with the code.<p>If anyone has an idea for a good physics-based puzzle I'd love to hear it.<p>You can see the existing levels at http://peanutty.org (clickable link below - it only works in Chrome right now).<p>Thanks in advance for the ideas.
======
irrationaljared
clickable link: <http://peanutty.org> (works in chrome only)

